
Wil Schroter's Go BIG or Go Home -- free full pdf download - sabat
http://www.asiaing.com/go-big-or-go-home-the-playbook-for-the-next-generation-of-startup-comp.html
======
sabat
I'd encourage anyone really interested in Wil's advice and info to buy the
paperback -- I did. But if you want to check out the book online, you can
download the pdf. It seems to be a legit and legal link to a straightforward
download on Wil's gobig site.

